# Favorite Finisher



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 16, 2014)

Every wrestler has a "finishing move".  For some, it's a simple leg drop or DDT.  Some choose to knock their opponents out with a devastating pile driver while others choose to take to the air.

Mine comes from a guy who I could argue is the most underrated wrestler of recent memory, Scott Steiner.  He was a guy the size of Hulk Hogan and could move like a cruiser weight.   Aside from the obvious steroid abuse, Steiner wreaked havoc on his body and it seemed like half the time he was hurting himself as much as others.  He was a guy the size of a heavyweight that moved like a lightweight.

He's had a couple finishers over his career, including the Steiner Recliner, Frankensteiner, and a top rope samoan drop.

As impressive as it was to see him do a standing frankensteiner, his best finisher (and my favorite of all time) was the Steiner Screwdriver: a vertical suplex that turns into a Tombstone pile driver.  You'll never see this used in the WWE anytime soon:




u kno he ded

what's yours?


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 16, 2014)

Jake Robert's DDT.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 27, 2014)

More devastating than any gay MMA hold.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 28, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> You'll never see this used in the WWE anytime soon:




I just remembered when he did do it in wwf. Would never happen now. But kind of a trip to hear monsoon call it.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Sep 1, 2014)

The Rock Bottom. IMO, its the perfect finisher. Especially for a character like The Rock. Rock with all his shit talking, athletic background, and attitude. It seemed perfect for him to have a finisher where he simply slams you on the ground and leaves you counting lights. 







Honorable Mention goes to the F5. 







Because that shit just plain looks like it hurts.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 2, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I just remembered when he did do it in wwf. Would never happen now. But kind of a trip to hear monsoon call it.



Oh yeah, I forgot the Steiner bros were briefly in the WWF.  I think they banned piledrivers around 10 years ago because Owen's botched one prematurely ended Steve Austin's career.

Here's another incredibly awesome yet b& move (cuz it involves a chairshot to the head)






THE VAN TERMINATOR


----------



## Cure Quanta (Sep 3, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> The Rock Bottom. IMO, its the perfect finisher. Especially for a character like The Rock. Rock with all his shit talking, athletic background, and attitude. It seemed perfect for him to have a finisher where he simply slams you on the ground and leaves you counting lights.


I like that and the RKO for the same reason: those things look like they could come out of absolutely nowhere. Extra points for the RKO being the counter to everything for a while.

Though I think they kind of went wonky with it that time they tried to have Randy Orton reverse RKOs out of _absolutely_ everything, including moves like Cena's Attitude Adjustment, where the result made it look like neither man landed their finisher...


----------



## captkrisma (Sep 27, 2014)

I loved the Diamond Cutter so much that I made a variation of it as my finisher.  I would do a standard wristlock, then pull their arm in and give them the cutter with their arm stretched out.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 13, 2014)

Cure Quanta said:


> I like that and the RKO for the same reason: those things look like they could come out of absolutely nowhere. Extra points for the RKO being the counter to everything for a while.
> 
> Though I think they kind of went wonky with it that time they tried to have Randy Orton reverse RKOs out of _absolutely_ everything, including moves like Cena's Attitude Adjustment, where the result made it look like neither man landed their finisher...


That seemed to be a fad back then. Cutters were huge from like 96-03. It was a surprising move that was seen as an "equalizer" for small guys against larger opponents.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## GS 281 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 14, 2014)

Two words: BURNING HAMMERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 2, 2014)

Cobra Clutch Backbreaker. Watching Big Show use it was like watching a wolfhound worry a rabbit.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Dec 5, 2014)

I've always enjoyed well executed DDTs, specifically Raven's. But my favorite move is probably the Lariat, specifically when Stan Hansen would do it. It looked brutal, and Hansen was infamous for legitimately hitting his opponents (aka being "stiff"), as being basically blind without his glasses meant that he couldn't really see that well when he was wrestling. So I think that most of the time he actually hit people full force with his arm!


----------



## CatParty (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's a cross between Stone Cold's Stunner






And Brock Lesnar's F5


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 21, 2014)

Now you're gonna see a perfect plex!


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 17, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot the Steiner bros were briefly in the WWF.  I think they banned piledrivers around 10 years ago because Owen's botched one prematurely ended Steve Austin's career.
> 
> Here's another incredibly awesome yet b& move (cuz it involves a chairshot to the head)
> 
> ...



I came into the thread because I found a sweet van terminator video without realizing I already shared one but it looks like this one is down so here you go:


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 17, 2017)

Pentadriver is cool like most all things Penta-related


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 18, 2017)

BlueArmedDevil said:


>




Didn't Killian Dain steal that


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 18, 2017)

The Bushwhackers' battering ram.


----------



## Anti Fanta (Jun 19, 2017)

BlueArmedDevil said:


>


One Winged Angel is the best finishing move since KENTA invented the Go 2 Sleep in my opinion.


----------



## Milktheturtle (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm a fan of a lot of piledrivers and powerbombs variations.I'm also a fan of japanese-innovated finishers because they're usually crazy or awesome to look at.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jun 21, 2017)

I've always liked the Dynamite Kid's snap-suplex. Nobody has ever done it quite as fast as him.

Also, the Swanton Bomb and the suplex off the top-turnbuckle are two I tend to like alot as well.


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Jun 22, 2017)

I've always liked the mandible claw. A simple, yet highly effective finisher. Once it was upgraded with Mr. Socko, then it became the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## r00 (Jun 22, 2017)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Two words: BURNING HAMMERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



Beat me to it. Specifically this one:






which was invented entirely by accident and could have gone so neck-breakingly wrong it makes my skin tingle every time I see it.

Shout outs to the SHININGU WIZAAAAALLLLLLLD (especially the one at 0:35)






Controversial statement: Canadian destroyer is actually the worst finisher of all time.


----------



## Fareal (Jun 22, 2017)

when Michelle McCool would do the Faithbreaker and everyone would pretend it wasnt the Styles Clash


----------



## CatParty (Jun 22, 2017)

Fareal said:


> when Michelle McCool would do the Faithbreaker and everyone would pretend it wasnt the Styles Clash


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 15, 2017)

Mil Mascaras fights evil nazi John Carradine with a very unique finish.


----------



## Charles Morgenstern (Jul 15, 2017)

The ankle-lock was always simple and effective, and it is not a stretch of the imagination to see anyone tapping out.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Jul 19, 2017)

The Razor's Edge is super dramatic.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 19, 2017)




----------

